# Dr Barnardos/Babies Castle, Hawkhurst - May 2012



## abel101 (May 21, 2012)

It was obvious after doing Lillesden, DMG15 and I was headed this way.
It took us over half hour to find a way in, we had searched all around the place and eventually after a quick climb, we was inside but once inside we noticed a loverly door wide open. Typical.

The second floor was impossible to walk across yet we done it, every room was filled with rot and broken floors.
The more we walked around, the more dark it got yet we continued up until the point I reached the attic and thats when I saw a tramp fast asleep or worse laying under a rotten duvet, his foot visible with that we quietly made our way across broken floors and rubbish and made our escape.

The history has been done before so here is my take on Babies Castle and no I didnt take a photo of the tramps foot haha.




P1060432 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060434 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060435 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060436 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060439 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060442 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060445 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060451 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060456 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060460 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060461 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060464 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060473 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060477 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060486 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060491 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060493 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060497 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060498 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060500 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060501a by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060504 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060510 by Abel History, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## TeeJF (May 22, 2012)

The trick with this place is to go to that fantastic pub over the road and get slaughtered before you attempt the first floor, that way you won't need to look for the stairs to get back down again... 

Did you find all the "delicate" documents in the outbuilding where the bath chairs and what have you are? There was even someone's bank details and death certificate there. Bl**dy shame.

It was good to see your pix because you found stuff we didn't. Nice work.


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

well I dont "drink" so drinking was out the question and DMG15 was the driver lol, we headed to the pub afterwards though packed as hell
to be honest the place was that dark and that wrecked we saw very little, and some parts looked recently boarded up with good old size of your thumb nail screws...it was only by chance we got to the second floor 

thanks for looking


----------



## TeeJF (May 22, 2012)

Very wise as it happens! To be honest this isn't the place to balance precariously on the floor beams after a bevvy or three or you would find yourself in the hall very quickly. When we went we found a stack of kid's toys on the top floor and loads of old clothes.


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

haha!
all I came across upstairs near the attic area was a tramps foot, and with that I thought "if he is alive he is sleeping, if he is dead im outta here" haha

Very easy to fall down, I almost went three floors at lillesden to that loverly concrete below, probably funny as hell to anyone below me at that point, seeing a leg dangle from the ceiling just one mind  haha


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice to see inside the place we did nt make it got spotted by people in the the homes next door and just got over the fence and jumped into the car to watch a patrol car drive past, with are " we not doing anything " faces on . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## abel101 (Jul 10, 2012)

aww no! 
it was a quiet day for me, did lillesden school then babies straight after no hiccups, then headed to f manor, easy exploring day really.
Babies was a wreck inside, no floorboards or anything, making ur way across the middle floor was fun though, shame you didnt get in though

cheers mate!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah as Luckypants said we didnt get in, what with the old dears spotting us and not finding an entry point, we had to leave. thought it was an easy one! Good to see the inside though, great pics, thanks


----------



## abel101 (Jul 10, 2012)

you both should of pm'd me i could of helped you guys out


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 10, 2012)

abel101 said:


> you both should of pm'd me i could of helped you guys out



I hadnt seen this post and also thought it was a piece of cake as every tom dick and harry been here, well apart from us now!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 11, 2012)

It was your FAB post i was telling em about , with regard to the tramp , as i was saying i wanted a picture of the tramps foot lool, we could of got in but it was a bit dicey and particularly dangerous way in, then old dears were pointing at me and then sirens were heard in the distance , just got out in time, at one point copper was stood behind car while we were looking at map for our next location...ACE!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 11, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> It was your FAB post i was telling em about , with regard to the tramp , as i was saying i wanted a picture of the tramps foot lool, we could of got in but it was a bit dicey and particularly dangerous way in, then old dears were pointing at me and then sirens were heard in the distance , just got out in time, at one point copper was stood behind car while we were looking at map for our next location...ACE!!


 ACE ??? It was my bloody car, LOL ..


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 11, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> ACE ??? It was my bloody car, LOL ..



ACE , he didnt know it was us and he was literally 3 ft away, bwaaaha


----------



## abel101 (Jul 11, 2012)

FAB post haha I wouldnt go that far! lol
that tramps foot will probably be bone by now 

haha!


----------

